

Show HN: Vuru - A Tool to Help Pick High Quality, Undervalued Stocks - yoseph

Hey guys. For the past 8 months, we've been bootstrapping Vuru and the advice of the HN community has helped us shape our product and business. We are really appreciative of all that we've gotten out of the community and we want to share what we've built.<p>We've recently launched our product, have some paying customers (woohoo!), and we'd love to get your feedback on anything and everything.<p>Check us out at http://www.vuru.co (clickable link in the comments).<p>In advance, thanks for your time!
======
aquark
I like the concept, but the basic plan has me confused.

I signed up, clicked around a bit, looked at a number of reports and now every
stock I click on reports 'You have analyzed 10 stocks, which is the limit for
Vuru Basic' ... even stocks I previously clicked on.

Does this mean my account is toast? How does it relate to the 30 listed on the
signup page?

I think you need to expand the 'free' offering a bit. Maybe make the data it
presents a bit less precise, for example show the Vuru grade as a range, eg.
50-60 rather than a price number to give people more incentive to upgrade. As
it was I felt I burnt through the 'free' stuff to quickly to make a decision
(and I hate signing up for time limited free trials!)

------
choffstein
Great looking site and product!!

As someone who is in the financial industry (creating investment models), it
seems to me like the real product here you are selling is the Vuru grade.
There are already plenty of other screeners out there -- I don't really need
another (though I like your UI).

With that said, I would like more info about the Vuru grade and how it has
performed. 10 yr, 5 yr, and 3 yr info isn't relevant anymore in the industry
-- not without more information than you have provided. How many holdings per
year? What's the turnover like? What's the peak to trough draw-down? How have
the quantiles performed (e.g. how do those 90+ perform compared to those 10+)?
If you showed me that since 2000, there is a linear relationship between the
Vuru rank and annual returns, then it would be a product I could get into. On
the other hand, if you show me that I have to buy the 900 stocks that are
rated 90+, it's just another unrealistic academic portfolio.

My recommendation? Take the S&P 500, Nasdaq 100, and DJIA since 2000. Show
portfolios on each made of 90+, <10, etc -- rebalanced annually and monthly.
Show the number of holdings per rebalance period. What I want to see is that
if I rebalance my portfolio of the stocks rated 90+ in the S&P 500 every
quarter, how am I going to perform versus just the S&P.

I guess all I am trying to say is, please, please, please give me a REALISTIC
portfolio and its performance (even if it is backtested) over the last 10
years and give me summary stats every rebalance period. I want to isolate the
power of the Vuru grade and take out all the other noise around it.

Best of luck! I look forward to seeing how this evolves!

~~~
yoseph
Great feedback! Thanks.

We're definitely going to add more detail to our backtesting page, as you
suggested. Just so you know, the maximum number of holdings over the past ten
years was 31.

Keep in touch with us! We'd definitely like to get your opinion once we've
updated the page. What's your email? Mine is yoseph at vuru.co

------
yoseph
Clickable: <http://www.vuru.co>

